# Spinnfischen im Meer



## alpha (8. August 2003)

*Spinnfischen im Meer ??? (Anfaenger)*

Hallo

Als totaler Anfänger bitte ich um Tipps für das Spinnfischen im Meer von Ufer aus.

Seit einigen Wochen hat mich dass Angelfieber gepackt.

Obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren in Rafina-Griechenland nur 1 km vom Meer entfernt wohne,
habe ich mich nie mit dem Angeln beschaeftigt (nur mit der Jagd)  

Leider kann ich kaum brauchbare Informationen von anderen Anglern hier in bezug auf moderne Angeltechniken erhalten. 

So bin ich auf dieses tolle Board gestossen.

Meine Ausruestung:

Mitchell Telerute Exclusive 50 – 150 g WG 3,60

Shakespeare Stationerrolle ZR Summit 3650 (Meeresrolle, 5 Kugelager)

Als Hauptschur monofile Berkley Trilene 35er 20 kg Tragkraft

Wasserkugel Oval "Buldo" (56g) 

Gummifisch 6,5 cm "Raglou" von Ragot.fr  an 2,50 Meter 30er Schnur 6,8 kg


Mit dieser Ausrüstung fange ich meistens bis 500g schwere Fische (genug fürs Mittagessen) von der Hafenmole aus, die weit ins Meer hineinreicht.

Leider kenne ich nicht die deutschen Namen aller Fische

Auch einen kleinen Hornhecht habe ich gefangen. (Der Haken hatte sich im Ruecken verfangen)

Es gibt auch jede menge kleine Hornhechte (30 cm) und auch Fische die diese fressen. 

Genau diese moechte ich Angeln (Siehe Abbildungen).

Die anderen Angler benutzen hierfuer Sardinen un 1er Haken mit Stahlvorfach und Bleiolive.

Ich habe mir aber einige Wobbler besorgt:

Rapala Original Floating 5 RT
Rapala Husky Jerk Suspending  HJ-8 SD
Rapala Jointed J-9 B Floating
Yo-Zuri Pin’s Minow Sinking 50mm
Yo-Zuri Crystal Minow Sinking 90mm

Wie sollte ich diese  Wobbler am besten einsetzen?

Die anderen Angler (Rentner) sagten mir, dass Wobbler nur fuer das Grundfischen vom Boot aus geeignet sind.

Was ja nicht zutreffend ist.

Von Dyneema hat von denenen nie jemand was gehoert.

Mit der Wasserkugel komme ich an die 90 m  weit.

Wegen des geringen Gewichtes der Wobbler kann ich diese nicht ohne Blei bzw Wasserkugel weit werfen.

Es ist hier auch meisten immer sehr windig.

Ich bin Euch für jegliche Tipps sehr dankbar und hoffe dass ich auch bald meine Erfahrungen mitteilen kann.

Rolle und Rute reinige ich uebrigens nach dem Angeln mit Suesswasser und wische diese mit Silikonoel ab.

Gruesse

Alpha


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Also, ich habe inzwischen die fishbase.org gefunden und nachgeschaut:

Bei den Fishen handelt es sich um den Mittelmeerbaracuda
und der Goldmakrele (Dolphin)

Von den Goldmakrelen soll es ab ende August viele in dieser Gegend geben.

Welchen Wobbler sollte ich benutzen?

Wird ein Stahlvorfach notwendig sein?

Desweiteren kommen auch noch folgende Arten vor:

Gabelmakrele, Blaubarsch und Seebarsch

Gruesse 

alpha


----------



## til (8. August 2003)

Du solltest etwas grössere und schwerere Wobbler nehmen, um auf Wurfweite zu kommen. Vielleicht auch mit einem kleinen Boot etwas rausfahren. Von Yozuri gibts ein paar Modelle wie den Tobimaru, die sich sehr gut werfen, Rapala hat neuerdings einen "Long Cast Minnow" im Programm. Diese Wobbler haben Gewichte im Innern, die während des Wurfs ans Ende des Wobblers gedrückt werden und ihn so sehr ruhig und damit weit fliegen lassen. (Einen Original Rapala kriegst du nie weit raus) Dazu dünne geflochtene und eine lange leichte Rute, dann steht der Wurfweite nix mehr im Weg. Blinker werfen sich oft auch sehr gut.
Für Barrakudas würd ich schon ein Stahlvorfach nehmen, die haben schon ein paar Zähne...
Und dann einfach Werfen und einkurbeln, vermutlich eher schnell, vielleicht mit gelegentlichen Stops. Wenn du sicher bist, dass Fische da sind, kannst Du die richtige Köderführung rausfinden. Wenn sie auf eher regelmässiges einziehen nicht reagieren, am Besten ganz ruckartig und unregelmässig probieren in verschiedenen Tempi (von nahezu Stillstand mit leichten Zuckungen bis zu schnellen panischen Fluchten).


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Hallo Til 

Danke fuer Deine Tipps.

Wie ich mich kundig gemacht habe, sind es doch eher kleinere Exemplare, also 1 bis 2 kg die hier haeufiger vorkommen.

Leider kommt ein Boot nicht in Frage, aber die Mole die auch als Wellenbrecher fungiert reicht mindestens 300 Meter ins Meer hinnein.

Was wuerde passieren, wenn ich die Wobbler mit 2,50 Meter Vorfach an einer Wassekugel verwende? Vermutlich wuerde ich nicht auf genuegend Tiefe kommen.

Ich schaetze mal das das Wasser um die 2 bis 3 Meter tief sein 
wird. (Hafen)

Wuerde sich eventuel auch eine Bleiolive bzw. ein Tiroler Hoelzl
anbieten? Haette dies Nachteile?

Es gibt hier sehr leicht Haenger.

Eine leichtere Rute waere sicher angebracht.

Ich wollte mir auch zunaechst eine leichtere Mitchell kaufen, doch der Fachverkaeufer beharrte darrauf, dass ich unbedingt eine schwere Rute kaufen soll, weil angeblich sehr starke Fische vorkommen sollen. Leider hatte ich mich vor Kauf nicht ueber Angelruten erkunndigt.

Ich denke darueber nach mir noche eine leichte Carbon Telerute bis 40 g anzuschaffen.  Dyneema - Fireline 110m kostet hier uebrigens 35 Euro :e 

Ansonsten fange ich mit dem Gummiaal und der Wassekugel
leicht Gabelmakrelen (Leerfish , Jack)  und Guelly Jacks bzw. Silver Treavallys (gelber Streifen und Flosse) bis 500g.

Oft kann mach auch die Hornhechte fluechtend aus dem Wasser springen sehen.

Gruesse

alpha

Uebrigens ein grosses Lob fuer Deine tolle informative Site !


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. August 2003)

Hallo!
Wie es aussieht, hast du ja nicht unbedingt eine wirkliche Spinnangelausrüstung bzw, echtes Spinnfischen im Sinn. Wie wäre es mit folgenden Methoden:
Das Wasser dort dürfte sehr klar sein. Daher rate ich dir bei
Monofilschnur zu bleiben von und ein ganz kurzes Stahlvorfach vor
dem Köder zu benutzen. Stell auf Naturköder um! Es sollte leicht
möglich sein, mit dem Buldo und Fischstücken zu angeln. Bei ablandigen Wind würde ich mit Luftballons fischen. Nimm einen
kleinen ganzen Fisch, ködere ihn an einen vernünftigen Haken im
Rückenbereich an ( Hakenspitze frei!). Setze 2m vor dem Vorfach
einen 3-weg-wirbel. In dem rechtwinklig abgehenden Öhr bindest
du, je nach Wassertiefe in der du fischen willst mit dünnem Faden
einen aufgeblasenen Luftballon an. Der Wind treibt den Ballon
weit raus. Irgendwann stoppst du den Schnurablauf und angelst weit draußen. Wen der Luftballon rumhoppelt oder abreißt, schlage an. Du wirst - und sollst - bei jedem Biß den Ballon verlieren. Sorge also für Nachschub.


----------



## Franky (8. August 2003)

Hallo Alpha,

herzlich willkommen an Board! :m

Ich denke auch, dass eine "leichtere" Rute durchaus "angebracht" scheint - egal, was Händler meinen... Ich kenen jemanden, der Pfingsten mit einer 40 g Rute einen 80 cm Dorsch klammheimlich aus der Ostsee gepullt hat!  Noch ein anderer jemand macht das ganze mit einer 30 g Inliner-Rute von Daiwa... :q

Leider kenne ich Deine "Bedingungen" nicht, aber eine Rute um 3 m Länge mit einem WG bis max. 60 g sollten reichen. Du setzt einem flüchtenden Fisch ja nun ausreichend Schnur mit Bremse entgegen und die Rute ist ja nun auch nicht "untätig"...  Mein Bruder hat zumindest auf Creta vor ein paar Jahren mit seinem "Light-Tackle" relativ gut im Meer gefangen. Seine Medium-Feeder-Rute wurde als Spinnrute "missbraucht" und kleine Spinner waren der "Hit" auf allemöglichen Fischarten. Als Schnur hatte er ein gutes 0,25 mm Monofilament.

Wenn Barracuda droht, dann verdirb ihm ruhig mit Stahlvorfach die Lust am Köderklau.  Bei klarem Wasser sollte man allerdings "dunkles" Stahlvorfach benutzen. Zur Not einfach mit einem schwarzen Edding anmalen. Das mindert das "blitzen" (Reflexion) unter Wasser und somit die SCheuchwirkung um einiges.

Hornies um 30 cm sind wahrllich keine Riesen und sollten mit schlanken, silbernen Blinkern (Meerforellenblinker) überlistet werden können. Prämisse allerdings dafür sind schnelles Führen und ein Stück Schnur (ca. 5 - 7 cm) zwischen Blinker und Haken, damit die "Stinker" auch sicher gehakt werden.


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Hallo Dolfin 

Danke fuer die gute Idee mit der Luftballon-Methode.

Diese werde ich hier aber wohl nicht realisieren koennen, da es sich  um einen Hafen mit Liniensichffahrt handelt.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Luftballon als aufblasbare Signalboje eines Schnorcheltauchers fehlinterpretiert werden koennte.  Das wuerde bestimmt sehr viehl Aerger geben.

Aber an anderer Stelle werde ich dies auch jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

Leider kommt ablandiger Wind sehr selten vor.

Meinnst Du aber das Naturkoeder mit Buldo immer besser sind als Wobbler, auch ohne Luftballon?

Uebrigens ist das Angeln in Griechenland voellig frei und ohne Kosten. Kein Anglerschein und keine Anglerpruefung.

Gruesse

alpha


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Hallo Franky

Dann werde ich mir mal einen kleinen Blinker fuer die Hornies besorgen.

Sollten eigentlich Steckruten den Teleruten vorgezogen werden?

Eine andere Angelart die einige hier nachts verwenden ist eine Sardine mit zehn kleinen Haken an einer kurzen Schnur, zu umwickeln und das Ganze  an der Hauptschur (40er und 50er) etwa 30 Meter weit auf Grund zu werfen.

Grosse Erfolge konnte ich bissher mit dieser Methode nicht sehen, aber ein zwei Abrisse direkt beim Anbiss und eine gebrochene Rute !

Gruesse

alpha


----------



## Franky (8. August 2003)

Hallo Alpha,

ich persönlich ziehe die Steckruten den Teleruten ausnahmslos vor! Gründe: bessere Aktion durch weniger Teile. Dadurch weeeeeeeesentlich besseres Wurf- und Drillverhalten. Auch die Platzierung der Ringe ist nicht von der Länge der "Stückchen" abhängig, sondern kann "optimal" an die Eigenschaften des Blanks und der Art zu Angeln (Stationärrolle/Multirolle/beides) angepasst werden. Ein weiterer und nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil ist das leichtere/einfacherere/weniger aufwendige reparieren... Bricht bei einer Steckrute der Leitring (1. Ring von Rolle aus gesehen), müssen alle anderen Ringe erst demontiert werden, bevor der kaputte Ring ausgetauscht werden kann... In der Zeit kann man locker 2 - 3 Ringe an einer Steckrute austauschen - ohne Lackierarbeit versteht sich...


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

@Franky

Mhmm... Dann werde ich mich mal nach einer richtigen Spinn- Steckrute umschauen.

Wie weit kann man denn mit einem 10g Wobbler und einer 
3 Meterrute (Aktion 40g) in etwa werfen?

Gruesse 

Alpha


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2003)

Wundert mich dass es in Griechenland überhaupt noch Fische im Meer gibt. Als ich vor 2 Jahren auf Kreta war, war das Wasser, gelinde gesagt, fischleer und tot.
Statt der Wobbler würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Blinker versuchen, da sich diese besser werfen lassen. Sicher werden die bei uns an der OStsee üblichen Mefo - Blinker auch in Griechenland Erfolge bringen. Und sie lassen sich eben einfach besser werfen als Wobbler und nach Wunsch auch in der Tiefe leichter variieren.


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Hallo Thomas

Hat mich anfags auch gewundert dass man mit Buldo und Gummiaal (Raglou) so leicht  hier Fische fangen kann.

Vieleicht liegts daran dass es in dieser gegend wenige kommerzielle Fischer gibt.

Auch wurde auf den Inseln sehr viel mit Dynamit und auf Kreta auch mit Handgranaten gefischt. 

Dazu noch die engen Netze... #d 

Dann kommen noch die ganze Verschmutzungen hinnzu.

Insbesondere kippen die kleinen Fischer gerne ihr Motoroel ins Meer.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich das Angeln mit Kunstkoedern hochinteressant. 

Werde mir auch Blinker besorgen

Leider haben die Verkauefer in den Geschaeften kaum Ahnung von den Artikeln die sie verkaufen.

Aber es gibt ja das Internet.

Gruesse

alpha


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2003)

Das mit dem Dynamit habe ich da vor Ort auch erzählt bekommen - und dass da deswegen einige Fischer mit ein paar Fingern weniger auskommen müssen. Man soll ja nicht gehässig sein, aber wer mit Dynamit/Handgranaten fischt, soll auch seine Finger dafür verlieren!!


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Aber auch das Hobbyfischen sollte irgendwie geregelt werden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Irgendjemand einen Fisch wieder ins Wasser setzen wuerde.

Mit Wuermern (5 Euro das Paecken) ist hier allerdings kaum was zu fangen. 

Es gibt aber zahlreiche Renter die geduldig ihre 5 cm Fische fuer die Katze fangen.

Gruesse

alpha


----------



## Jürgen (8. August 2003)

Hallo alpha,

willkommen im Board

kleine Anmerkung zum Hornhecht fangen: ich hab die kleinen
Hornhechte schon in Frankreich beangelt - am besten gings mitm
kleinen Blinker ohne Drilling - an den Sprengring 10cm mono
Vorfach mit einem kleineren Einzelhaken Gr. 2- 1/0 - darauf
Fischfetzen - das langsam ranziehen - so gibts (fast)  keine
Fehlbisse!

Für die Barras sollte ein lebender Hornhecht (am Schwanz
eingehakt) und am Buldo angeboten fängig sein. Man sollte auch
nur schwarz gefärbte Wirbel benutzen da ich schon öfters erlebt
habe das besonders die kleineren Barras die Wirbel angreifen
und dabei natürlich die Schnurr kappen.

Grüsse  #h


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

Hallo Juergen

Welche Staerke sollte denn das Mono Vorfach haben?

Wird auch ein Blei in Verbindung mit dem Blinker verwendet?

Hier sind 2er und 1er grosse Haken. Mit zunehmender Zahl werden diese kleiner. Also sind 7er oder 8er eher klein.


Haben die Haken evtl in Deutschland eine andere Nummerierung?

Wie genau hakt man denn den lebenden Koederfisch ein?
(Das arme Tier ...)

Muss man diesen dan langsam ranziehen?

Gruesse 

Alpha


----------



## fly-martin (8. August 2003)

Hallo alpha

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren auch in Greece gefischt, allerdings in der Nähe von Athen.
Dort hatte ich in einer ( Stern- ) Stunde 7 Bisse, konnte aber keinen landen. Das lag an meinen alten Spinnern, die ich an diesem Abend dabei hatte. Wir standen mitten im Fisch!

Egal - die verwendeten Köder waren orange/schwarze Spinner um die 10gramm Gweicht ( wie die Drppen von ABU - allerdings mit Federdrilling ). Die Rute war damals eine leichte Grundrute - da meine Spinnrute von meiner Frau benutzt wurde - sie hatte auch etliche Bisse .

Dort traf ich auch einen Griechen, der mit Pose, einem Hakenbündel und Brot als Köder Meeräschen fing. Er beträufelte das Brot mit Krabbenöl - und hatte Erfolg.

Wenn Du mit Köderfisch angeln willst kannst du auch eine sogenannte Segelpose nehmen. Das klappt auch mit Fetzenködern recht gut, da die Wellenbewegung sich auf den Fetzen überträgt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. August 2003)

Hallo Alpha,
machst ja ganz schön Betrieb hier. Also nach meiner relativ beschränkten Erfahrung ist das Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern im Mittelmeer sehr schwierig. Naturköder mir leichten und unauffälligen Montagen bringen oft mehr.
Ich habe mal drei Tage damit zugebracht, immer wieder kleine Dolfins mit dem Spinner bis vor meine Füße zu holen und sie dann
wieder abdrehen zu sehen.
Die Dolfins sind sehr sehr gute Speisefische. Bei Barracudas würde ich vorsichtig sein. Erkundige dich mal nach den örtlichen
Gepflogenheiten. In einigen Meeresgebieten entwickeln Barracudas ein Gift im Fleisch und sind ungenießbar.


----------



## alpha (8. August 2003)

@Martin

Hoert sich ja sehr interessant an. Mal sehen ob ich eine Segelpose bekommen kann.

Rafina liegt uebrigens auch in der Naehe von Athen.

Hoffenlich legt sich bald der starke Wind, so dass ich die vielen Tipps ausprobieren kann.

@Dolfin

Das mit den Baracudas wuste ich nicht ! Danke fuer den Hinnweiss.

Die Dolfins sollen Ende August in Massen hier aufkreuzen.

Letztes Jahr sollen die Hornhechte aus dem Wasser gesprungen sein, so dass die Angler auf der Mole diese in grossen Mengen einfach eingesammelt haben.

Muss ich  eingetlich ein  Stahlvorfach/Blei fuer die Dolfins benutzen ?

Ich hoffe dass ich bald auch Erfahrungen uber dass Angeln in Griechenland in diesem Forum posten kann, die Griechenlandurlaubern nuetzlich sein koennen.

Gruesse

Alpha


----------



## Jürgen (8. August 2003)

Die mono sollte min. 0,30er sein
je nach Fischgrösse kannst du auch mit kleineren Haken fischen
20 z.B ist ein ganz kleiner Haken 1 schon ein grosser  1/0 -12/0
oder mehr sind grosse Meereshaken. Diese Einteilung ist
International.

Ein Blei wird zwischen Blinker und Haken wird nicht verwendet.
Der grössere Einzelhaken wir kurz vor der Schwanzflosse beim
Hornhecht durchgesteckt so das er auf der anderen Seite schön
rausguckt. Die ganze Montage auswerfen und den Hornhecht mal
machen lassen - ab und zu ein paar Meter reinziehen und wieder
abwarten.

Was die Verwertung von Barras anbetrifft kann man
normalerweise relativ einfach erkennen ob er Essbar ist oder
nicht:

Hat er gelbliche Zähne - finger Weg 
Hat er schöne weise Zähne ist er normalerweise OK

Hat damit zutun das er zu manchen Zeiten Drückerfische frisst
die wiederum giftige Algen fressen das überträgt sich dann auch
auf den Barra.

  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2003)

Zum Barracuda verwerten:Hat mal einen interessehalber bestellt, der hatte aber unheinlich viele Muskelgräten, geschmeckt hatter aber gut.


----------



## havkat (8. August 2003)

Moin alpha!

Der Lenga meint so ´ne Dinger:

Sind hier oben anne Küste, von der Form und Ausführung her, die klassischen Küstenspinnköder für Dorsch, Meerforelle u. Hornhecht.
Damit kannst du, an entsprechender Spinnrute, sehr gute Wurfweiten erzielen.

Wenn die Fische nachlaufen ohne zu beissen, erhöhe die Einholgeschwindigkeit auf sehr schnell oder Vollgas.
Lasse den Köder dann auch ruhig mal die Oberfläche durchbrechen und "panisch" rumplätschern. 

Dolphin, Barrakuda und Blaubarsch sollen auf Panik stehen. 

(P.S.: Auf was jagt man bei euch denn? ;+ )


----------



## alpha (9. August 2003)

Danke nochmals an alle fuer die zahlreichen 
Tipps

Gruesse 

alpha


----------



## alpha (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von havkat _
> *(P.S.: Auf was jagt man bei euch denn? ;+ ) *



Hallo havkat

Also hauptsaechlich Federwild und Hase sowie Wildschwein.

Wildschweine sind mir aber zu gefaehrlich, da man das Fleich nicht untersuchen lassen kann. 

Alles andere ist nur mit Sondergenehmigung erlaubt.

Ich benutzte die Jagd eigentlich nur als "Vorwand" um die Natur zu geniessen. Oft ziehe ich den ganzen Tag durch die Natur und nehme mein Gewehr nicht ein einziges mal von der Schulter, da ich die Ruhe geniessen moechte.

Das tolle ist, dass man in Griechenland keine Reviere hat:

Mann kann ueberall jagen auch auf fremden Grund und ohne Einvestaendniss des Eigentuemers mit Aussnahme der eigezaeunten Gebiete und Naturschutzgebieten sowie Wildreservaten. 

Ein Problem sind jedoch die vielen Wilderer und die vielen Pflanzenschutzmittel. Ich habe schom so manche Dose in Baechen liegen sehen.

Gruesse

alpha


----------

